# Who are the "villians" of each type?



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

ESFP: William Hamleigh (The Pillars of the Earth) :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

amnorvend said:


> I'm thinking of a list of people of each type who have "gone wrong" somehow. These can be either real or fictional. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> INTJ: Professor Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes's archrival)
> ENTJ: The Master (the doctor's archrival), Ann Coulter (please don't take this one personally, ok?)
> ...


Gordon Gekko is not ESTP. he is the iconic ENTJ =)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

NF villains, I can think of plenty
ENFP: Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars), Charles Manson
INFP: Mithos Yggdrasill (Tales of Symphonia), Sensui (Yu Yu Hakusho), Suzaku, leader of the 4 Saint Beasts (Yu Yu Hakusho), Soujiro (Rurouni Kenshin) 
INFJ: Count Dooku (Star Wars) Emperor Palpatine (Star Wars) *he's not INTJ. his manipulation techniques and prowess at guiding emotional give and take are blatantly Fe.
ENFJ: Hitler *like Palpatine, there is not way he was NTJ. NTJs are almost never emotional or neurotic. Hitler was crazed by out of control emotions and irrational logic and beliefs


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> NF villains, I can think of plenty
> ENFP: Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars), Charles Manson
> INFP: Mithos Yggdrasill (Tales of Symphonia), Sensui (Yu Yu Hakusho), Suzaku, leader of the 4 Saint Beasts (Yu Yu Hakusho), Soujiro (Rurouni Kenshin)
> INFJ: Count Dooku (Star Wars) Emperor Palpatine (Star Wars) *he's not INTJ. his manipulation techniques and prowess at guiding emotional give and take are blatantly Fe.
> ENFJ: Hitler *like Palpatine, there is not way he was NTJ. *NTJs are almost never emotional* or neurotic. Hitler was crazed by out of control emotions and irrational logic and beliefs


Stereotypes....


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

ENTP: Syndrome ("The Incredibles"), Dr. Robotnik ("Sonic the Hedgehog"), The Joker ("Batman") 
ESTP: Gordon Gekko ("Wall Street"), Ursula ("The Little Mermaid"), Gaston ("Beauty and the Beast"), The Green Goblin ("Spiderman")
INTJ: Scar ("The Lion King"), Jafar ("Aladdin"), Voldemort ("Harry Potter"), Light ("Death Note")
ESTJ: Tom Buchanan ("The Great Gatsby")
ESFP: Daisy Buchanan ("The Great Gastby")
ENTJ: Lotso ("Toy Story 3"), Dr. Doom ("Fantastic Four")

That's all I can think of so far..I think Ts make better villains than Fs in general.

Some of these are more complicated than "villain" though (e.g: Light). But Light fits "the evil genius" persona so well!!

I know the Buchanans aren't really villains in the traditional sense but they just suck..I say this as someone who admires Gatsby a lot.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

teddy564339 said:


> I don't know if ISFJ will have any, because all of the ISFJ's who go really bad would probably end up committing suicide. I think I heard that Ophelia from Hamlet was an ISFJ.
> 
> 
> Maybe there are a few who just go insane from depression.


I think I said this before but Bellatrix Lestrange from Harry Potter would be a fitting "evil ISFJ."


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

The Operative from Serenity, I'm sure, is an NF.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Konan said:


> I think I said this before but Bellatrix Lestrange from Happy Potter would be a fitting "evil ISFJ."


From the books, yes.
Helena Bonaham Carter can't act like an ISFJ if her life depended on it...

Another good villain
Anna: ENTJ ("V"). 

Even though it could be argued that the "visitors" can't have MBTI personalities..I still see them pop up in all the characters. After all, the actors/actresses are still human. 
Great show! I hope there is a third season coming up.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Gordon Gekko is not ESTP. he is the iconic ENTJ =)


I disagree. 
Gekko really thrived in the material world in "Wall Street". 
He has very well-developed Se, especially when you understand why he loves money so much. 
I would also say that Ti>Te for Gekko. 
ESTPs can be wicked smart in the corporate world too!

It could be argued that he is an ENTJ with well-developed Se but I am thinking ESTP is his type. He didn't have the gruff organizer persona you see in Te-dominant types. He showed strong analytical abilities but that was from a well-developed Ti rather than Te. Also, you could see the Fe ooze out of him when he realized things were no longer going to be so good.

Finally greed is good.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Konan said:


> I think I said this before but Bellatrix Lestrange from Happy Potter would be a fitting "evil ISFJ."


 "Happy Potter" was worse then my typo on his name. Guessing you just woke up while typing out this one?


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

L. Lawliet said:


> "Happy Potter" was worse then my typo on his name. Guessing you just woke up while typing out this one?


Thank you; I fixed it now.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

BroNerd said:


> I disagree.
> Gekko really thrived in the material world in "Wall Street".
> He has very well-developed Se, especially when you understand why he loves money so much.
> I would also say that Ti>Te for Gekko.
> ...


actually, I saw Fi in him rather than Fe. I can't really prove this, but he seemed like the kind of person who would have very Fi-ish sentimental streaks. ENTJs aren't organization freaks either, they're plan freaks, productivity freaks and command freaks (all of which fit Gordon Gekko, in a good way). what you thought was Fe I think is him being enneagram 8. he's very affectionate and demonstrative with his wife and (especially) his kid and he gets VERY angry when he is betrayed by Budd Fox (now he's an ESTP, 3w2 so/sp).


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

ENFP: The Joker


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

ESTP: Tuco from Breaking Bad


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Konan said:


> I think I said this before but Bellatrix Lestrange from Harry Potter would be a fitting "evil ISFJ."


Possibly, but I think Wormtail is a much better example of an evil ISFJ. I talked about it in this thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-forum-nurturers/39886-isfj-villains-3.html



teddy564339 said:


> The more I think about it, though, the more I think Wormtail is the perfect example of an ISFJ villain. ISFJ's seem much more likely to be follower's or sidekicks than leaders, and they would seem most likely to do evil out of fear than anything else. He fits all of those qualities...in every way he is a total follower. When he was younger, he always just joined along with his three friends, and was impressed by James and looked up to him....he was eager to please others and be part of the crowd. In the third book McGonagal (sp) talks about how she regretted being "short" with them, and before you learn the truth about him it sounds like he was viewed as quite innocent.
> 
> And near the end of the 3rd book, when he's panicking, he talks about how he turned over to the dark side out of fear...he was afraid You-Know-You was taking over and would kill him. Instead of standing up for himself, he gave in to the dark side, completely out of fear.
> 
> ...




With Bellatrix...I don't know, I'd have to know more about her past to see how she turned to the dark side to say whether or not she's an ISFJ. Bellatrix takes pleasure in toying with people and inflicting pain. Wormtail never seems to do that...he always acts out of fear and mindlessness.

I'm not sure what type Bellatrix is. Her loyalty does seem to fit in with the ISJ mold, but I have a hard time seeing the feeler qualities in her. ISTJ might be a better fit for her. But I don't know....like many villains, I think it's hard to peg her type.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

teddy564339 said:


> Possibly, but I think Wormtail is a much better example of an evil ISFJ. I talked about it in this thread:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-forum-nurturers/39886-isfj-villains-3.html
> 
> ...


I don't go by whether she likes to "toy" with her enemies is why she is not a feeler or her history. The reason she is with Voleemort is as you said a loyalty but more then that is because I believe she loved him. She isn't a rational thinker but more so of someone who is guided by feelings; this includes why she tortures people because they go against what her and Voldemort believes in which to me is more of a twisted feeling trait more so then a cold, calculated thinking trait.  

Never thought much on Wormtail but I think he is more of an ISTJ since he does seem to betray people in a heartbeat which is more of a rational motive to get himself out of danger rather then a feeling preference.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Konan said:


> I don't go by whether she likes to "toy" with her enemies is why she is not a feeler or her history. The reason she is with Voleemort is as you said a loyalty but more then that is because I believe she loved him. She isn't a rational thinker but more so of someone who is guided by feelings; this includes why she tortures people because they go against what her and Voldemort believes in which to me is more of a twisted feeling trait more so then a cold, calculated thinking trait.
> 
> Never thought much on Wormtail but I think he is more of an ISTJ since he does seem to betray people in a heartbeat which is more of a rational motive to get himself out of danger rather then a feeling preference.



Now that I think about it, I can picture Bellatrix more as a feeler....but ISFJ still doesn't seem to fit. I can picture her being more of an N now that I think about it. She seems a lot more passionate about the Death Eaters' philosophy than someone like Wormtail is. She's loyal, but she's not exactly a follower either. And if she's motivated by love more than loyalty...well, that's may be harder to peg to a particular type anyway, but even if you could, it strikes me as much more NF than SJ.

So maybe INFJ? Like I said, with her it's hard to tell. I just have a hard time seeing an ISFJ take such an active role as she does, even as a villain. 


I can see Wormtail as an ISTJ too, especially since ISFJs and ISTJs are so similar. He does seem a little sensitive for an ISTJ, though.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

teddy564339 said:


> Now that I think about it, I can picture Bellatrix more as a feeler....but ISFJ still doesn't seem to fit. I can picture her being more of an N now that I think about it. She seems a lot more passionate about the Death Eaters' philosophy than someone like Wormtail is. She's loyal, but she's not exactly a follower either. And if she's motivated by love more than loyalty...well, that's may be harder to peg to a particular type anyway, but even if you could, it strikes me as much more NF than SJ.
> 
> So maybe INFJ? Like I said, with her it's hard to tell. I just have a hard time seeing an ISFJ take such an active role as she does, even as a villain.
> 
> ...


Possibly but I still see her as an S more so then an N. I won't deny that she does have her "intuitive" moments but she upholds the "norm" of "pure blooded" society and is more of a in a way "conformist." Now she got that idea from her family which was completely up for the "pure blooded" wizard society free of muggle borns. Sirius Black; someone who would not go with the family ideals I would argue may be an INFJ but not her. 

Wormtail is not very "sensitive." He betrayed his own friends for his own sake. He is "sensitive" for himself; don't let his meek like nature fool you on him.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Konan said:


> Possibly but I still see her as an S more so then an N. I won't deny that she does have her "intuitive" moments but she upholds the "norm" of "pure blooded" society and is more of a in a way "conformist." Now she got that idea from her family which was completely up for the "pure blooded" wizard society free of muggle borns. Sirius Black; someone who would not go with the family ideals I would argue may be an INFJ but not her.


Having not read the books in a while, I may have to concede to her being an ISFJ. But from what I remember it still doesn't seem to be quite the right fit. I can't think of another type that fits her extremely well, either, though. Like I said, I find her really tough to peg.



Konan said:


> Wormtail is not very "sensitive." He betrayed his own friends for his own sake. He is "sensitive" for himself; don't let his meek like nature fool you on him.


Well, that's what I meant...sensitive for himself. I guess I can see his betrayal being more Te/Fi related than Fe/Ti...but at the same time, it does seem kind of a like a move more out of survival and fear than anything else. So again, I can picture him being either one.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Konan said:


> I don't go by whether she likes to "toy" with her enemies is why she is not a feeler or her history. The reason she is with Voleemort is as you said a loyalty but more then that is because I believe she loved him. She isn't a rational thinker but more so of someone who is guided by feelings; this includes why she tortures people because they go against what her and Voldemort believes in which to me is more of a twisted feeling trait more so then a cold, calculated thinking trait.
> 
> *Never thought much on Wormtail but I think he is more of an ISTJ since he does seem to betray people in a heartbeat which is more of a rational motive to get himself out of danger rather then a feeling preference.*



We ISTJs are devoted friends we would never betray them


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Some people type the evil queen from Snow White as ISFP. 
Also , what about Jesse Pinkman ? He could be either ESFP or ISFP.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm an ENFP.

So was Hitler.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

malachi.holden.3 said:


> How's this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 252178


Vogons are ISFPs????? How?

They're as ESTJ as it comes.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

ENTP (fictional):

The Joker:









Hades:


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> I'm an ENFP.
> 
> So was Hitler.


Nein, he was about as xNFJ as they come. ENFPs show at least some Te, Hitler showed almost none. His military strategies (the ones planned by him, not his generals) were very Ni-Ti and his entire persona was based on using Fe to manipulate people, which was just about the only thing he was actually skilled at. Not a flattering or competent example of an xNFJ, but he's a pretty good example in that you can walk through his functions step by step pretty easily.

I've heard that ENFPs are unusually highly represented in prisons though, so they're definitely as capable of anyone else in this sort of thing. http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc2653/m2/1/high_res_d/Dissertation.pdf


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

I only saw the trailer for Nightcrawler but Jake Gyllenhaal's character struck me as very ISFJ. He had that appreciation for work ethic, clean appearance and robotic politeness.


----------



## SmilingWriter (Dec 27, 2014)

If Red John is Patrick Jane's evil counterpart, then I would say Red John is Enfp gone wrong.


----------



## malachi.holden.3 (Jul 2, 2014)

An Obese Skeleton said:


> Vogons are ISFPs????? How?
> 
> They're as ESTJ as it comes.


The death poetry, mostly. You're partly right: I'm coming to think that they aren't ISFPs, but I don't think they're ESTJs either. Maybe ISTJ? That would explain the Fi.


I'm coming to think the Evil Queen from Snow White is ISFP: Heroes & Villains of MBTI - Disney Villain of the Week #1: Queen Grimhilde, ISFP (Part 2)


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

malachi.holden.3 said:


> The death poetry, mostly. You're partly right: I'm coming to think that they aren't ISFPs, but I don't think they're ESTJs either. Maybe ISTJ? That would explain the Fi.
> 
> 
> I'm coming to think the Evil Queen from Snow White is ISFP: Heroes & Villains of MBTI - Disney Villain of the Week #1: Queen Grimhilde, ISFP (Part 2)


There's no Fi in the motivations of Vogons, even in their poetry. IxFPs have a strong focus on self-expression. Vogons use that poetry for administrative purposes, as a procedure of sorts. It's pure Te. That's what Vogons are. All their actions are Te. Broken Te, that cannot be repaired, because there's no Ti to challenge it.


----------



## malachi.holden.3 (Jul 2, 2014)

An Obese Skeleton said:


> Vogons are ISFPs????? How?
> 
> They're as ESTJ as it comes.












There, I changed it.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Mair said:


> Some people type the evil queen from Snow White as ISFP.


Which reiteration of Snow White? 

All the ones I've seen the evil Queen seems so heavily Fe dominant it's almost a joke.


----------



## RoseAlone (Feb 1, 2014)

I think the greatest evil I've seen in a fictional INFP is to be in a place of power, and to let evils occur because he didn't like confrontations.
(The show? The Musketeers bbc, and the character was King Louis, who while at first glance was childish and easily manipulated, but at the second you see that while he is extremely entitled he is intelligent and has a working knowledge of right and wrong. This show took a character who could have just been a stereotype and made him terribly intricate.)

I've never heard of a real life INFP villain, but I'm sure they exist. With a combination of Fi and Ne we know other's feelings sometimes before they know them themselves. We know what to say or do to build them up, or bring them down. While our 'superpower' isn't always accurate it sure works most of the time. When used for good we are the perfect encouragers. We can make people feel better. But the opposite is also true. INFPs can be horrible, terrible, vicious attackers. When we speak we don't use words; we use the emotions that we think that the words will incur in the person we are talking to. Same thing with actions. Fortunately most of feel guilty afterwards, but if there ever was an INFP that didn't... Not good.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Arrow said:


> Which reiteration of Snow White?
> 
> All the ones I've seen the evil Queen seems so heavily Fe dominant it's almost a joke.


Maybe you're right , I'm not sure about her type :tongue:


----------



## lucia4 (Sep 5, 2014)

How is Magneto a villain?  He's an antagonist for sure, but I don't see him as a villain...


----------



## malachi.holden.3 (Jul 2, 2014)

There's this thing about Voldemort and Palpatine being INTJ, because they're both masterminds who take control of the world. The thing is, both are actually NFJ, Palpatine being INFJ and Voldemort being ENFJ. That dominance they try to maintain over their enviroments, that passion for power? That's Fe. That cunning, evil planning? Ti.

Hannible Lector and Sauramon are NTJ, though, Lector being INTJ and Sauramon being ENTJ. Similar to their F counterparts, they try to control people and things, except they are much colder about the control aspect. They simply have no care whatsoever for their victims. Voldemort and Palpatine care very much: that's why they do what they do, because they care so much. Voldemort desires passionately to purify the wizard world, Palpatine's eyes fill with glee as he tortures Luke.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I've heard that Dylan Klebold, one of the killers at Columbine, may have been an INFP. Seems plausible to me.


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

teddy564339 said:


> I don't know if ISFJ will have any, because all of the ISFJ's who go really bad would probably end up committing suicide. I think I heard that Ophelia from Hamlet was an ISFJ.
> 
> 
> Maybe there are a few who just go insane from depression.


Old post but whatever. Some have questioned whether Jack from Fight Club is an ISFJ going berserk. Well, you're right, Jack _tried_ to kill himself...to finish Tyler Durden. I also have an ISFJ friend who tried to commit suicide twice during a week that was worst of her then-life. Luckily she's got better!


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

malachi.holden.3 said:


> There's this thing about Voldemort and Palpatine being INTJ, because they're both masterminds who take control of the world. The thing is, both are actually NFJ, Palpatine being INFJ and Voldemort being ENFJ. That dominance they try to maintain over their enviroments, that passion for power? That's Fe. That cunning, evil planning? Ti.
> 
> Hannible Lector and Sauramon are NTJ, though, Lector being INTJ and Sauramon being ENTJ. Similar to their F counterparts, they try to control people and things, except they are much colder about the control aspect. They simply have no care whatsoever for their victims. Voldemort and Palpatine care very much: that's why they do what they do, because they care so much. Voldemort desires passionately to purify the wizard world, Palpatine's eyes fill with glee as he tortures Luke.


Are you sure Saruman is an ENTJ? His Ni seems stronger than Te... I might be wrong though, haven't read them in years.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

This is the most varied list of MBTI "villains" (or at least characters gone bad) I could come up with.
Couldn't think of one for each type, but I've got most:

ESTP - Faith Lehane (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
ISTP - Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
ESFP - Sal Maroni (Gotham)
ISFP - Mordred (Merlin BBC)
ISTJ - Grant Ward (Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D)
ISFJ - Carmine Falcone (Gotham)
ENTJ - Malady D'Winter (Musketeers BBC)
INTJ - Oswald Cobblepot (Gotham)
INTP - Edward Nygma (Gotham)
ENFJ - Morgana Pendragon (Merlin BBC)
INFJ - Loki (Thor/Avengers films)
ENFP - Drusilla (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
INFP - John Locke (Lost)


----------



## KingAndrew (May 8, 2015)

ENTJ: Roose Bolton(Game Of Thrones)
INTJ: Petyr "Littlefinger" Baelish(Game Of Thrones)
ENTP: Hades(Hercules)
INTP: Owlman(Justice League: Crisis on Two Earths)
INFJ: Clyde Shelton(Law Abiding Citizen)
ENFJ: Hans(Frozen)
INFP: Erik(Phantom of The Opera)
ENFP: Harley Quinn(Batman TAS)
ISTP: Bane(DC)
ESTP: Biff Tannen(Back To The Future)
ISTJ: Javert(Les Miserables)
ESTJ: Dolores Umbridge(Harry Potter)
ISFJ: Norman Bates(Psycho)
ESFJ: Marianne(Easy A)
ISFP: The Queen(Snow White) Maybe
ESFP: Red Mist(Kick Ass)


----------

